
What are telltale signs that you're working at a "sinking ship" company? - pitdesi
http://www.quora.com/What-are-telltale-signs-that-youre-working-at-a-sinking-ship-company/answer/Michael-Wolfe
======
kylemaxwell
The "big company edition" is particularly sobering for everyone who's ever
worked in one.

